# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Cilin atdhetar (Patriot) politikan, (urtak), shkrimtar do ta vëmë në vend te parë

## Andi Ballshi

Cilin atdhetar (Patriot), urtak, (politikan), shkrimtar do ta vëmë në vend te parë

Unë do të filloja, natyrisht, me Skënderbeun.

Përshëndetje për të gjithë ata që do t'i bashkangjiten kësaj TEME.

----------


## ILMGAP

une do thoja ..... hamza kastriotin ........ ose .......... esat pashe toptanin  :buzeqeshje: 

------- behet fjale per sali berishen dhe edvin ramen -------  :ngerdheshje:

----------

